# PETA Downunder



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More liberal insanity.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/peta-goes-out-with-a-mutilated-lamb-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They sure do know how to mutilate the truth . A true shame that some idiots believe them.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this fine piece of animal rights propaganda. They like to compare artificial insemination to rape....









Now if you know anything about A.I. you can easily spot the two biggest flaws in this. Another depiction of how ignorant some can be

Hint: it has nothing to do with how the participants are dressed


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Found this fine piece of animal rights propaganda. They like to compare artificial insemination to rape....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to train your help a lil better.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I got distracted


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll bite. What's the second thing I am missing? Wrong hole and?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Unless they are all left handed they are using the wrong arm and the lack of the rods for the seamen


----------

